# Pamona CA super show August 13-14



## JoeRossi

Pomona Fairplex
August 13-14, 2022
10am-6pm Saturday
11am-5pm Sunday

Hope to see all that can make it. Any AB family come by and say hi as always I will be vending with Reptile Den.

"#1 Los Angeles Reptile Expo | Reptile Super Show" https://reptilesupershow.com/los-angeles/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Always a great show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HooahArmy

JoeRossi said:


> Hope to see all that can make it. Any AB family come by and say hi as always I will be vending with Reptile Den.


Amazing! I always wanted to meet you in person! My family and I always see you in the classifieds section. I return from my field mission (Army) just in time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi

HooahArmy said:


> Amazing! I always wanted to meet you in person! My family and I always see you in the classifieds section. I return from my field mission (Army) just in time!


Well I certainly look forward, see you then, and thank you for serving.


----------



## Matt Man

See you then Joe, Anaheim was great, I assume this show will be too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi

Matt Man said:


> See you then Joe, Anaheim was great, I assume this show will be too


Absolutely Pamona is always a blast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi

JoeRossi said:


> Absolutely Pamona is always a blast.


A little over a week see all soon.


----------



## DEFYJOEBOO

Does this also happen to be the reptile super show?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HooahArmy

DEFYJOEBOO said:


> Does this also happen to be the reptile super show?


Yes, this one is. You can visit the show's details' site here:








						#1 Reptile Expo | Reptile Super Show | Get Your Ticket Online
					

At the Reptile Super Show, the best reptile expo, we’re all about love and passion for reptiles. Get your tickets online today to find your exotic pet!




					reptilesupershow.com
				




There is also another show occurring in Orange County, CA nearby the Pomona show that features a similar, but smaller assortment of inverts. Top breeders like The Spider Room and 8 Legged Beasts will be at both. Here too is their website:


			https://repticon.com/california/los-angeles-costa-mesa/


----------



## JoeRossi

DEFYJOEBOO said:


> Does this also happen to be the reptile super show?


Yes, and if you check the first post there is a link there to the Reptile Super show.


The Repticon Costa Mesa show is 2 weeks after the Super Show.






						Orange County, CA, August 27 & 28, 2022 OC Fair & Event Center
					

Repticon  Dates: August 27 & 28, 2022 Location: OC Fair & Event Center - 88 Fair Drive, Costa Mesa, CA 92626...



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HooahArmy

Is anyone else going to be retailing at this event, aside from the folks who have already declared it? I quite would like to meet you and add to my little family!


----------



## JoeRossi

HooahArmy said:


> Is anyone else going to be retailing at this event, aside from the folks who have already declared it? I quite would like to meet you and add to my little family!


Hi, if some do not see the thread and reply that they will be at the show the vendor lists on the Reptile Super show and Repticon links are a good way to see who is going.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt Man

HooahArmy said:


> Is anyone else going to be retailing at this event, aside from the folks who have already declared it? I quite would like to meet you and add to my little family!


come by the Bug Cage Company and say Hi. I'm the tall one with the glasses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

great putting faces on some of the names. Fantastic to meet you all, and Joe, always a pleasure to see you, busy as we are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts

Fantastic to meet @Matt Man, @gabrielgartner, and @HooahArmy, and to catch up with @JoeRossi and a bunch of ICSC members.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

Arthroverts said:


> Fantastic to meet @Matt Man, @gabrielgartner, and @HooahArmy, and to catch up with @JoeRossi and a bunch of ICSC members.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


yes, super good to meet you and @HooahArmy as well. Glad everyone got around and made connections.
Our quickest load out yet, we weren't last (we usually are) Was back in San Diego by 10:30 last night


----------



## JoeRossi

Arthroverts said:


> Fantastic to meet @Matt Man, @gabrielgartner, and @HooahArmy, and to catch up with @JoeRossi and a bunch of ICSC members.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Always a pleasure to see you and any of the AB gang that could make it.  2 weeks until Repticon and look foward to seeing all who can make that one as well. As always, thanks for stopping by Josiah.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt Man

Couple Pix from right before the madness. So our table clockwise. True Spiders and Adult / Juvenile  Ts. (Left Wing) Adult / Juvie Ts and the Sling cases, followed by mostly OW Scorps and NW Hots. NW Scorps / Miilipedes / Beetles, Tail-less Whips, Vinagaroons and Centipedes. Various habitats on the corners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HooahArmy

Amazing to see you all too! I look forward to seeing whomever is going to the Costa Mesa event as well!

Mum, when I returned from Pomona: "Why didn't you buy me any spiders?"
Me: 'Mum, you didn't give me any money.'
Mum: "You are the fruit of my loins. You are supposed to buy things for me."

Reactions: Funny 2 | Popcorn 1


----------

